# Sunday Special - Country Tunes of 1967



## luckytrim (Apr 26, 2020)

Sunday Special - Country Tunes of 1967

Today I ask you to supply the artist who sang the posted  lyrics....
For Hard-Core Country Music Lovers....

1.
"Well you thought I'd be waitin' up when you came home last  night
You'd been out with all the boys and you ended up half  tight
But liquor and love that just don't mix, leave a bottle or me  behind
And don't come home a drinkin' with lovin' on your  mind"
  a. - Tammy Wynette
  b. - Loretta Lynn
  c. - Jan Howard
  d. - Kitty Wells
2. "Where does the good times go?
Where does the river flow?
Where does the north wind blow?
Where does the good times go?"
  a. - Merle Haggard
  b. - Roy Clark
  c. - Buck Owens
  d. - Little Jimmy Dickens
3.  "Down every road there's always one more city
I'm on the run, the highway is my home
I raised a lot of Cain back in my younger days
While Mama used to pray my crops would fail
Now I'm a hunted fugitive with just two ways
Outrun the law or spend my life in jail"
  a. - Johnny Cash
  b. - Merle Haggard
  c. - George Jones
  d. - Sonny James
4. "Walk through this world with me, Go where I  go
Share all my my dreams with me, I need you so
In life we search and some of us find
I've looked for you a long, long time"
  a. - Ferlin Husky
  b. - George Jones
  c. - Jim Reeves
  d. - Carl Smith
5. "You told me that others before you were foolish to cause  me to cry,
And just when I learned to adore you, you kissed one more  dream goodbye
And left me lonely again, just like you found me
Lonely again, no arms around me"
  a. - Sonny James
  b. - Eddy Arnold
  c. - Johnny Horton
  d. - Tom T. Hall
6. "I need you oh, how I need you
The nights are lonely since we're apart
I miss you oh, how I miss you
Come back my darlin' and mend my heart"
  a. - Wynn Stewart
  b. - Roy Drusky
  c. - Hawkshaw Hawkins
  d. - Sonny James
7. "There's a place down the street we call Sam's  Place
Yeah it starts a jumpin' every evening when the sun goes  down
You can always find me down at Sam's Place
Yeah cause that's where the gang all hangs around
Well there's ol' shimmy shakin' Tina, she hails from  Pasadena
She's always got a big smile on her face
There's old hootchie cootchie Hattie, she comes from  Cincinnati
Yeah there's always a party at Sam's Place"
  a. - Ferlin Husky
  b. - Narville Felts
  c. - Hank Cochran
  d. - Buck Owens
8. "It's such a pretty world today, look at the  sunshine
And every day's the same since I met you
It's such a pretty world today, knowing that you're  mine
And happiness is being close to you"
  a. - Wynn Stewart
  b. - Sonny James
  c. - Narvel Felts
  d. - Johnny Horton
9. "All the time, yes darling all the time
Tenderly, constantly I'll love you
Every day I'll prove it every way
In happiness or in loneliness, I'll love you"
Other arms may tempt me but don't let that bother  you
For even if they tempt me I'll never be untrue"
  a. - Jack Greene
  b. - Don Gibson
  c. - Charley Pride
  d. - Red Sovine
10. "Carmen... Carmen... Carmen...
Tonight I am aching, my body is shaking,
Tonight Carmen's coming back home,
Tonight there'll be no room for tears in my  bedroom,
Tonight Carmen's coming back home.
  a. - David Houston
  b. - Sonny James
  c. - Marty Robbins
  d. - Tom T. Hall
11. "There's a new world somewhere They call the Promised  Land
And I'll be there someday If you will hold my  hand
I still need you there beside me no matter what I  do
For I know I'll never find another you"
  a. - Faron Young
  b. - Buck Owens
  c. - Webb Pierce
  d. - Sonny James
12. I'd like to hold my head up and be proud of who I  am
But they won't let my secret go untold
I paid the debt I owed them, but they're still not  satisfied
Now I'm a branded man out in the cold"
  a. - Waylon Jennings
  b. - Merle Haggard
  c. - Red Foley
  d. - Johnny Cash
13. Winter needs the north wind and the  snowflakes,
Springtime needs the flowers soft and rare
I just need to feel your arms around me,
I just need your tender loving care"
  a. - George Jones
  b. - Buck Owens
  c. - Mel Tillis
  d. - Sonny James
14. "I followed you to Texas, I followed you to  Utah
We didn't find it there, so we moved on
I followed you to Alabam', things looked good in  Birmingham
We didn't find it there, so we moved on
I know you're tired of following
My elusive dreams and schemes
For they're only fleeting things
My elusive dreams"
  a. - David Houston and Tammy Wynette
  b. - Billy Walker and Tammy Wynette
  c. - George Jones and Tammy Wynette
  d. - Ferlin Husky and Tammy Wynette
15. "Laura, see these walls that I built for you
Laura, see this carpet that I laid
See those fancy curtains on the windows
Touch those satin pillows on your bed
Laura, count the dresses in your closet
Note the name upon the checkbook in your bag
And if there's time before I pull this trigger
Then tell me what he's got that I ain't got"
  a. - Don Gibson
  b. - Kenny Rogers
  c. - Bobby Bare
  d. - Leon Ashley
16. Turn the world around the other way,
Back it up and stop on yesterday
Back to before that silly fight
And give me a chance to make things right
I said some things I didn't mean to say
Things that I am sorry for today
Down on my knees I beg you please
To turn the world around the other way"
  a. - Eddy Arnold
  b. - Don Williams
  c. - Tom T. Hall
  d. - Don Gibson
17. "I don't wanna play house; I know it can't be  fun
I've watched mommy and daddy, And if that's the way it's  done
I don't wanna play house; It makes my mommy cry
'Cause when she played house my daddy said  good-bye"
  a. - Dottie West
  b. - Connie Smith
  c. - Tammy Wynette
  d. - Loretta Lynn
18. "You start my day with one sweet kiss
You keep my world turning with tenderness
And you always say the right things when I'm blue
When dark clouds threaten to cover my sky
And temptation looks me straight in the eye
It all disappears when you say I love you
Cause you, you mean all the world to me"
  a. - David Frizzell
  b. - David Houston
  c. - Glen Campbell
  d. - Henson Cargill
19. The way you take my arm when we go walking
The way you hold my hand when we're at a show
The way your eyes say more than you when we're  talking
It's the little things that make me love you so"
  a. - Stonewall Jackson
  b. - Wynn Stewart
  c. - Sonny James
  d. - Lee Greenwood
20. "For loving you my life is so much richer
You've given so much to live for and I never really lived  before 
before loving you
And for loving you my faith is a little stronger
For a world that could give you to me couldn't be  
as bad as it's made out to be 
There was good there I just could never see 
before loving you"
  a. - Harlen Howard and Jan Howard
  b. - Bill Anderson and Jan Howard
  c. - Sonny James and Jan Howard
  d. Mel Tillis and Jan Howard 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. – b
2. – c
3. – b
4. – b
5. – b
6. – d
7. – d
8. – a
9. – a
10. – c
11. – c
12. – b
13. – b
14. – a
15. – d
16. – a
17. – c
18. – b
19. – c
20. – b


----------

